# Fry with cherry shrimp?



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi guys, This morning i became the "Grandmother" to 8 tiny baby swordtails. I totally wasn't expecting my female to drop this soon ( Only baught her 2 weeks ago) and she decided today would be a good day to drop them. 

I have separated the fry into a large jug full of the tank water with the adults in, I have a separate tank fully set up ( 5 Gal) But it has 8 cherry shrimp in, would it be ok to put the fry into the 5 gal for a couple of weeks with the shrimp until they are big enough to fend for themselves in the big tank? or would the shrimp attack them? Would it be worth moving the shrimp in the large tank for now for a couple of weeks until the fry are big enough. Any help would be nice thanks all


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

yeah I do it with rainbow fish, so I don't see how larger fry would be a problem.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

That would not be a problem at all, go for it. Congrats!


----------

